# Craigslist experience of the day...



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

So, I'm browsing cl like I usually do and find a really pretty fawn hooded dumbo girl that someone is rehoming due to aggression issues. I'm curious so I text the number and it happens to be someone who had tried to adopt two of my boys last month but someone had already adopted them. I already had some preconceived notion of what this person was like, so I proceeded to interrogate him/her about how they introduced the two rats and what exactly they meant by "aggressive". Turns out they just dumped the two rats into the same cage and the younger female was displaying signs of dominance over the older female...I'm already in the process of bringing my palm to my face when he/she sends another text asking if I have any breeding age males. At this point I had already conversed with this person enough to know that they had no idea how to introduce rats, what megacolon was and that they will mark with their urine, so I'm trying to be as polite as possible in telling them that there was no bleeping way I'd sell them a rat to breed.
Me: I don't currently have any adult males. Why would you want to breed? Have you bred rats before?
Them: No, I just wanted to see what it's like, I bred my gerbil and it was awesome.
Me: *trying not to beat myself to death on the desk* If you've never bred rats, there's a lot more to it than just throwing a male and female together. *trying to throw the most likely deterrent at them* Are you prepared to take care of 10+ adult rats if you can't find homes for the litter?
Them: Why would I have to do that?
Me *ripping eyes out* Because, sometimes you can't find good homes for them and you have to keep them yourself. Unless you have several cages and the means to take care of them all, please do not breed.
Them: Oh.

I never knew texting could give me such a terrible headache. Needless to say, this person will not be receiving any of my rats....not that that will stop them if they just really have their little idiotic heart set on breeding...ugh.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Some people are just hopelessly stupid. There was a girl who posted on a pet page on Facebook once asking if anyone would be interested in buying her rats if she bred them, but that she had no clue what the litter would be like she just knew the parents were 1 hairless and 1 with hair. Just a stupid person trying to make a buck any way she can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

